# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع برای کنکور 1401

## شقایق خانوم

امروز ناظممون اومد سر کلاس و خیلی جدی گفت بچه ها امتحانای شبه نهاییتونو تک اوردین فکر کنکور نباشین بشینین برا نهایی بخونین توی دوماه نمیشه کنکورو کاری کرد ولی برا نهایی میشه نمره خوب اورد  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
گفت توی 20 سالی ک سابقه دارم هیچکسی رو با چشای  خودم ندیدم ک توی کنکور معجزه کنه و همین اول تلنگر زندگی من شد :Yahoo (105): 
میخوام اولین مثال نقض قبولی در دوماه برای رشته های تاپ در مقابل ناظمم باشم :Yahoo (94): 
بعد کنکور میام میگم ک چیشد و چجوری کنکورو دادم :Yahoo (22): 
میخوام برم برا یه استارت قوی :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Anashid_

حتما این کار و بکن. من هم دیدم که میشه . پس تو اولین نفری باش که ناظمتون دیده :Yahoo (79):

----------


## یا حق 💚

منم تازه شروع کردم موفق باشی رفیق

----------


## Arnold

یه شعر از خودم راجب همت ..

رتبه ی منصور را آور بدست،،
همت تو کمتر از حلاج نیست!!!

*  منصور حلاج

----------


## mh81

https://www.aparat.com/v/I06cO

----------


## Maryam 7505

> https://www.aparat.com/v/I06cO


حرف زدن بلد نیستین حرف نزدن هم بلد نیستین؟!!!!:/ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hasann

> امروز ناظممون اومد سر کلاس و خیلی جدی گفت بچه ها امتحانای شبه نهاییتونو تک اوردین فکر کنکور نباشین بشینین برا نهایی بخونین توی دوماه نمیشه کنکورو کاری کرد ولی برا نهایی میشه نمره خوب اورد 
> گفت توی 20 سالی ک سابقه دارم هیچکسی رو با چشای  خودم ندیدم ک توی کنکور معجزه کنه و همین اول تلنگر زندگی من شد
> میخوام اولین مثال نقض قبولی در دوماه برای رشته های تاپ در مقابل ناظمم باشم
> بعد کنکور میام میگم ک چیشد و چجوری کنکورو دادم
> میخوام برم برا یه استارت قوی


ب خاطر اعتبار مدرسشونه

----------


## mh81

> حرف زدن بلد نیستین حرف نزدن هم بلد نیستین؟!!!!:/


خب بجای اینکه تاپیک بدرد بخور و علمی بیارن بالا صدتا از این مدل تاپیکای مزخرف میاد بالا اخرشم که....


این بهترین و مودبانه ترین واکنشی بود که میتونستم نشون بدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mh81

> حرف زدن بلد نیستین حرف نزدن هم بلد نیستین؟!!!!:/


خب بجای اینکه تاپیک بدرد بخور و علمی بیارن بالا صدتا از این مدل تاپیکای مزخرف میاد بالا اخرشم که....


این بهترین و مودبانه ترین واکنشی بود که میتونستم نشون بدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maryam 7505

> خب بجای اینکه تاپیک بدرد بخور و علمی بیارن بالا صدتا از این مدل تاپیکای مزخرف میاد بالا اخرشم که....
> 
> 
> این بهترین و مودبانه ترین واکنشی بود که میتونستم نشون بدم


اینجا هم برا خودش نمونه کوچیکی از جامعه س همون‌طور که تو جامعه مون همه مدل انسان داریم و به همون تعداد طرز فکر و نباید قاضیِ طرز فکرشون باشیم اینجام همینطوره

----------


## Deniz.

من از مهر ماه شروع کردم و کم و بیش خوندم. اما فروردین ماه روحیمو از دست دادم و تایم زیادی رو بیهوده سوزوندم . اما از همین امروز تا کنکور که حدودا ۶۶ روز مونده میخوام تمام تلاشمو بکنم و ۱۰۰ خودمو بذارم. باید فروردینو جبران کنم. بعد از اعلام نتایج میام همین جا و میگم که به هدفم رسیدم .

----------


## Hadi.Z

> اینجا هم برا خودش نمونه کوچیکی از جامعه س همون‌طور که تو جامعه مون همه مدل انسان داریم و به همون تعداد طرز فکر و نباید قاضیِ طرز فکرشون باشیم اینجام همینطوره


*قطعا همینطوره ، اما داخل خیابون یهو یکی پا نمیشه بگه ای مردم من میخوام تو این n روز کنکور بترکونم :/ 
*

----------


## Maryam 7505

> *قطعا همینطوره ، اما داخل خیابون یهو یکی پا نمیشه بگه ای مردم من میخوام تو این n روز کنکور بترکونم :/ 
> *


خیابون عزیزم جای عبور مرورِ ,قطعا توی جمع دوستانه یا جایی که معاشرت دارن انسانها از اهداف و کارایی که میخوان انجام بدن حرف میزنن .توی بانک از رد و بدل پولاشون .بازار از خرید و فروش.اینجام برا کنکوره همه جور بحثی در مورد تحصیل میشه دیگه تو خیابون که نیومده بگه تخریب میشه

----------


## Hadi.Z

> خیابون عزیزم جای عبور مرورِ ,قطعا توی جمع دوستانه یا جایی که معاشرت دارن انسانها از اهداف و کارایی که میخوان انجام بدن حرف میزنن .توی بانک از رد و بدل پولاشون .بازار از خرید و فروش.اینجام برا کنکوره همه جور بحثی در مورد تحصیل میشه دیگه تو خیابون که نیومده بگه تخریب میشه


* وات ده فاز ؟ 
اینجا اصلا جای هر نوع بحثی نیست ، مخصوصا بحث در رابطه با خزعبلات شخصی. حالا چه از نوع کنکوریش و چه غیر کنکوریش. 
واسه کسی که به دنبال چند تا تاپیک مفید درسی اومده داخل انجمن هیچ ربطی نداره که ناظم مدرسه استارتر پریده سر کلاس و چند تا حرف زده ، ایشونم تلنگر خورده میخواد معجزه کنه.
الان شما تاپیکای آقای مهدی آرتور ، یوسف ، زیرو ، واندرلند و ... ( شرمنده نمیتونم از همگی اسم ببرم ، تعداد زیاده )  با این نوع تاپیک ها مقایسه کن ، به نظرت کدومشون واقعا به درد یه کنکوری یا یه دانش آموز پایه که میاد داخل انجمن میخوره ؟ 
اتفاقا یکی از قواعد موفقیت هم اینه که اهداف و کارایی که میخوای بکنی رو از پیش لو ندی. در آیین ها و اشعار مختلفی هم به این موضوع اشاره شده. نمونه بارزش که مال مولاناس : 
چون که اسرارت نهان در دل شود | آن مرادت زودتر حاصل شود 
*

----------


## Bardia97

> * وات ده فاز ؟ 
> اینجا اصلا جای هر نوع بحثی نیست ، مخصوصا بحث در رابطه با خزعبلات شخصی. حالا چه از نوع کنکوریش و چه غیر کنکوریش. 
> واسه کسی که به دنبال چند تا تاپیک مفید درسی اومده داخل انجمن هیچ ربطی نداره که ناظم مدرسه استارتر پریده سر کلاس و چند تا حرف زده ، ایشونم تلنگر خورده میخواد معجزه کنه.
> الان شما تاپیکای آقای مهدی آرتور ، یوسف ، زیرو ، واندرلند و ... ( شرمنده نمیتونم از همگی اسم ببرم ، تعداد زیاده )  با این نوع تاپیک ها مقایسه کن ، به نظرت کدومشون واقعا به درد یه کنکوری یا یه دانش آموز پایه که میاد داخل انجمن میخوره ؟ 
> اتفاقا یکی از قواعد موفقیت هم اینه که اهداف و کارایی که میخوای بکنی رو از پیش لو ندی. در آیین ها و اشعار مختلفی هم به این موضوع اشاره شده. نمونه بارزش که مال مولاناس : 
> چون که اسرارت نهان در دل شود | آن مرادت زودتر حاصل شود 
> *


آخ آخ با کلمه کلمه ش موافقم

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hadi.Z


قطعا همینطوره ، اما داخل خیابون یهو یکی پا نمیشه بگه ای مردم من میخوام تو این n روز کنکور بترکونم :/ 



حق😃😅*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bardia97


فرصت امروز هم با وعده فردا گذشت 
بی وفا امروز با فردا چه فرقی میکند
برنامم اینه اگه تو کنکور چیزی نشدم برم شاعر شم ������������
شاعرم شعر دیَیرم اوزومنن 
ایاک کابیم چیخار دَیَر گوزومنن



عارض شدم فضامحدود مثل جامعه هنره..(:*

----------


## Hadi.Z

*بله روشن فکرمونم از راه رسید.
انقدر داریم واسه افزایش کیفیت تاپیک های انجمن تلاش میکنیم ، آخر سر متهم به گزاف گویی و انجمن کنکور ارث بابامونه میشیم.
یه بخش خیلی زیادی از فعالای سابق انجمن دیگه خبری ازشون نیس.
چون واسه خاطر افزایش حواشی و مطالب نسبتا بیهوده داخل انجمن به این نتیجه رسیدن که زمانی که دارن میذارن و میخوان کمک بچه ها بکنن عملا اتلاف وقت هستش.
چون تاپیکی که ساعت ها واسش زحمت میکشن در عرض یکی دو روز کاملا بین تاپیک های نامربوط مختلف گم میشه و تعداد خیلی کمی ازش استفاده میکنن.
این چند وقت هم تعداد انگشت شماری هستن که دارن واسه بچه ها چند تا تاپیک خوب بالا میارن. 
حالا یکاری کنید این چند نفر هم دلسرد بشن و از فرداش بیاید از آرمان ها و آرزوهاتون حرف بزنید و در طی بازه های زمانی مختلف تاپیک بالا بیارید که میخوام موفق شم و یه عده مثل خودتونم بیان حمایت کنن و حرفای خوشگل بزنن.

پ.ن : برای استارتر آروزی موفقیت دارم و امیدوارم دلخور نشه. این همه حرف هم از باب اینه که یکم به بهتر شدن انجمن کمک کنم. چون خودم خیلی چیزا از انجمن یاد گرفتم و حیفه این همه تاپیک مفید بین سایر تاپیک ها کم کم گم بشن و به دست بچه های کنکوری بعدی نرسن.
*

----------


## Athen

چرا داره شبیه نی نی سایت میشه نظرات؟=) یکم مهربون تر...

----------

